# 마지막 순간까지 손이떨렷어



## Ahrywa

안녕하세요

마지막 순간까지 손이떨렷어를 영어로 뭐라고하나요? 
My hand were trembling until the very last of min 

이라고하나요?


----------



## been4years

My hands were trembling until the last minute.


----------



## Sonnet 13

My hands were rattling like a mal-functioning washing-machine until the last ounce of time.


----------



## t k

Sonnet 13 said:


> My hands were rattling like a mal-functioning washing-machine until the last ounce of time.



I cannot recommend this expression; it sounds too exaggerated to be natural, unless the context strongly supports it.  --- tk


----------



## Yalli

My hands trembled until the very last minute.


----------

